# Looking for Idaho Bear Hunting Information



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I went to Northern Idaho last year with a guide which guaranteed opportunity well two of the four of us got opportunity and did get their bears the other two didn't see a bear. We would like to go and try on our own next week. Looking at maybe a (2) bear area. Not looking for secret spot just some information or a starting point. Please P.M. if you can help me out.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I can't help you out on a DIY hunt but I have hunted with an outfitter and really enjoyed his services. His website is www.idahooutfitter.com He lives in the mountains and guides full time. If you have any questions shoot me a PM. -Blake


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Why go to Idaho? They have bear up AF canyon and a bunch of signs telling you where they are. You could put up a tent, throw some candy inside, and then sit on the hillside and wait for one.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Well my son and I went to Central Idaho and spent a week trying to get a bear. Want to thank Nambaster and North Slope for talking to my son and giving their advice. We found out it is pretty hard to set up baits and get them coming in a week even when you find an area with lots of scat and tracks in the mud. We covered many miles on foot and four wheeler and didnt see another hunter. We saw one bear at 860 yards across the canyon as we came around the corner of a logging road and he was for getting over the ridge and into some thick timber. Talked to a lady at the forest service office who's husband is a big bear hunter and he has had his baits out two weeks and they have not been hit which is very unusual for him as he has taken many bears over bait. Talked to the gal who checks bears for the DWR and she said she checked 5 bears in the last week and they were either spot and stalk or incidental contact. The local outfitter werent killing them over bait yet. We did see lots of elk, Mule and Whitetail deer, and Desert Bighorn Sheep, and lots of beautiful rugged country along with huge wolf tracks in the mud. Had a great time with my son but killing a bear is still on my bucket list but unfortunatly wont happen before I am 50.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you guys didnt get your bear yet. I guess you guys always have the fall to come back and try again. I guess it has been a pretty bad year for the bears and they are just not where they usually are.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you guys didnt get your bear yet. I guess you guys always have the fall to come back and try again. I guess it has been a pretty bad year for the bears and they are just not where they usually are.


----------

